# Info par produktiem >  stk402-070n

## juris90

cik shada mikrene varetu but jaudiga?datasheeta ir stk402-070 bet tas laikam ir vienadas, bet es nevaru saprast cik tad jaudiga ir stk402-070 mikrene  20w, 40w vai 50wati  adrese http://www.alldatasheet.com/view.jsp?Se ... STK402-070
ludzu palidziet.  :: 

un ko uz trafa varetu nozimet  RTRNPO510AWZZ

----------


## Delfins

A tu skaties pašu PDF

tur ir tabula ar PART-NO  un attiecīgi  W



```
Item
Type No.
STK402-020 STK402-030 STK402-040 STK402-050 STK402-070 STK402-090 STK402-100 STK402-120
Output 1 (10%/1 kHz) 20 W + 20 W 30 W + 30 W 40 W + 40 W 45 W +45 W 60 W + 60 W 80 W + 80 W 100 W + 100 W 120 W + 120 W
Output 2 (0.4%/20 Hz to 20 kHz) 15 W + 15 W 20 W + 20 W 25 W + 25 W 30 W + 30 W 40 W + 40 W 50 W + 50 W 60 W + 60 W 80 W + 80 W
Maximum supply voltage
(No signal) ±30 V ±34 V ±38 V ±40 V ±50 V ±54 V ±57 V ±65 V
Maximum supply voltage
(6 ½) ±28 V ±32 V ±36 V ±38 V ±44 V ±47 V ±50 V ±57 V
Recommended supply voltage
(6 ½) ±19 V ±22 V ±25 V ±26.5 V ±30 V ±32 V ±35 V ±39 V
```

----------


## Mairis

moshka tajaa datasheeta ir arii par STK490-090S!
Varbuut kaadam citam ir info par shiim mikreneem??
Man 2 gb meetaajas! es vinjas izviklu no saskaldiita muuzikas centra!

----------


## juris90

paldies delfin! a maneejais es ar izvilku mikru no skaldita centra  ::   ::   ::    a un cik es sapratu STK402-120  tie pedejie cipari nozime mikras jaudu piem  STK402-120  120 nozime 120 watu jaudu. eu maneejais tad sanak ka tev ir divas mikras katra ar 90watu jaudu pie noteiktas hz  ::

----------


## Mairis

> paldies delfin! a maneejais es ar izvilku mikru no skaldita centra      a un cik es sapratu STK402-120  tie pedejie cipari nozime mikras jaudu piem  STK402-120  120 nozime 120 watu jaudu. eu maneejais tad sanak ka tev ir divas mikras katra ar 90watu jaudu pie noteiktas hz


 a vinjas nez ir stereo???
Es to vienu zinjkaariibas peec attaisiiju valjaa un vinjai ir nost viena kaajinja!

----------


## juris90

ja sanakses ap 14.30 pastishos neta tagad sezu neta skola pie veciem datoriem kurosdaudz ko nevar apstities

----------


## Mairis

> ja sanakses ap 14.30 pastishos neta tagad sezu neta skola pie veciem datoriem kurosdaudz ko nevar apstities


 saprotu kaa ir ar skolas datoriem!

----------


## GuntisK

> a vinjas nez ir stereo???
> Es to vienu zinjkaariibas peec attaisiiju valjaa un vinjai ir nost viena kaajinja!


 Vai tad STK mikrām nevar pielodēt to kājiņu atpakaļ? Tur tak ir tāda kā keramikas plate ar celiņiem, uz kuras visas tās detaļas savienotas.  ::

----------


## GTC

> Es to vienu zinjkaariibas peec attaisiiju valjaa un vinjai ir nost viena kaajinja!


  ::   ::   ::   ... cik man zināms, tad tas viss ir iekausēts (kaut kādā) plastikātā, un ja to izjauc (kā Tev sanāca attaisīt viņu vaļā???), tad man domājams, tā ir ''biļete vienā virzienā''!   ::  ... tb. mikrene ir sačakarēta neatgriezeniski! ... kaut gan varbūt maldos, jo nav nācies beigtu STK izjaukt, kur nu vēl labu!   ::

----------


## Mairis

pielodeet jau var, tikai es neesmu skatiijies, vai nav atrauts celinjsh!!!

----------


## GuntisK

Nav STK mikrās nekāda plastikāta-esmu redzējis izjauktās mikras.

----------


## GTC

> Nav STK mikrās nekāda plastikāta-esmu redzējis izjauktās mikras.


 Sorry, tiešām, pagooglēju, atradu linku kur to var redzēt. Tā gan ir cita mikrene, bet tomēr STK.
http://teletehnika.km.ru/articles.php?id=180
Jā, man nekad nav nācis prātā izārdīt STK mikreni! ...  ::   ::

----------


## Mairis

> Sorry, tiešām, pagooglēju, atradu linku kur to var redzēt. Tā gan ir cita mikrene, bet tomēr STK.
> http://teletehnika.km.ru/articles.php?id=180
> Jā, man nekad nav nācis prātā izārdīt STK mikreni! ...


 Kas tad tur ir, atlauzt valjaa to mikreni???
Suuds jau vinja vien ir!

----------


## juris90

nevaru es nekur atrast tavai mikrenei datasheetu  ::  laikam ljoti jauna vel ka nekur nav!

----------


## Mairis

> nevaru es nekur atrast tavai mikrenei datasheetu  laikam ljoti jauna vel ka nekur nav!


 Es ar savai nevaru atrast datasheet'u! Vina driizaak i loti veca, jo manas ir loti vecas, vismaz 10 gadi!

----------


## Texx

Es arī esmu taisījis tās STK vaļā, noņemot to korpusu nost. Toreiz es ziņķārībās pēc izjaucu, jo viņa bija sadegusi. Arī viens no savienojumiem bija sadedzis. Varbūt tavējā STK mikrene arī ir beigta un nav nekādas jēgas lodēt kaut ko atpakaļ, jo visticamāk tas savienojums nenodega pats no sevis, bet gan dēļ kāda īsslēguma.

----------


## GuntisK

Esmu redzeejis krievu saitos ka taas STK mikras pat remontee.  ::  Vienkaarshi sadegusho trani aizmaina ar citu.  ::

----------


## Texx

::   Nu, ja saki, ka krievi, tad būs vien jātic. Viņi jau remontē un konstruē praktiski da jebko   ::

----------


## GuntisK

> Nu, ja saki, ka krievi, tad būs vien jātic. Viņi jau remontē un konstruē praktiski da jebko


 OFFTOP: Un kaapeec mums latvieshiem taadiem nebuut?  ::

----------


## juris90

> Nu, ja saki, ka krievi, tad būs vien jātic. Viņi jau remontē un konstruē praktiski da jebko  
> 
> 
>  OFFTOP: Un kaapeec mums latvieshiem taadiem nebuut?


 kapec-tapec ka latvieshiem nav labas tehniskaas bazes un elektriskas komponentes latvija nerazo,tikai ieved no citam valstim, latvija razo tikai elektriskos sledzus un rozetes. latvijas tehniska baze- dazji elektrokomponenshu veikali, kramu tirgus-Latgalite un beigta sadzives tehnika.
es neesmu pesimists bet ta ir realitate, jo ja latvija paris desmitus gadus atpakalj razjoja kaut ko, tad tagad vairs diemzjel neko!

----------


## GuntisK

Taa jau ir ka no razjotaajiem esam paarveertushies par shkjiibacaino kiinjieshu razjojuma pateereetajiem.  ::  Bija agraak piemeram ALFA -tur cik es zinu razhoja tuneljdiodes, dazhaadas mikras (piem IC555 seerijas analogus). Tagad tur laikam tikai tas tirdznieciibas centrs staav.  ::  Bija man divi ALTON razhotie pulkstenji-patika displeja zaljie cipari.  ::   ::  Kaadas veel ruupniicas? VEFs, RRR, Komutators (tas tuvaak manai dziivesvietai bija-tagad tur SAULITE), un veel dazhas.  ::  Kur tik skaties- vieni vieniigi veikali.Nekur (gandriiz vai) nav ruupniicu. Visu "nodzeera", paardeva. Ko teikt-obidno!  ::  Lietuvieshi vismaz kaut ko saglabaaja, a mees?

----------


## juris90

::  jaa kur tik skaties tikai veikali. lietuvieshi gan gudri viss kas vinjiem stradaja ari tagad strada un pat zinu ka vel vinji vel razjo vecaas  baterijas, laikam saucas ''sirius''vispar ko tie lietuvieshi tik nerazjo.
mana materiala baze lielaka dalja ir no nestradajoshas sadzives tehnikas  detaljam.jo jau lietotai diodei un rezistoram nav ne vainas un kapec pirkt vinjas ,ja es tas varu dabut no vecas tehnikas pa velti.

----------


## GuntisK

Es jau arii paarsvaraa izmantoju "second hand" detaljas.  ::  Tikai kaut ko no jaunaakiem elementiem (mikras, tranji) pasuutu no Argus vai Tevalo. Taa luuk....  ::

----------

